# Training a 15-month-old Golden Retriever.



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw, congratulations on your new girl. I'm so glad she's getting a second chance with a better home. Sounds like her previous home wasn't so great.

I'm going to let the experts help you out with training, since I'm sure they can explain things a lot better than I ever could. I just wanted to say welcome to the forum and thank you for rescuing your golden.  I hope pictures of her are coming soon!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations. Sounds like you found a wonderful girl. 

Have you considered taking an obedience class with her? It would be a great opportunity to get her out and socialize her and for you to be able to learn some basic training techniques. I've been using clicker training to train my dogs which I really like. Goldens are smart dogs and tend to pick things up really quickly.

Have fun with your new girl!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for rescuing this poor girl. She sounds like a sweetie.  It also sounds like you're starting from scratch with her. Enrolling her in an obedience class would be an excellent way to learn how to train her, and it's a great bonding experience. 

In the mean time, you can find a lot of training videos on youtube. I'm partial to clicker training for things like sit, down and other tricks. You can learn about it at www.clickertraining.com or search for clicker training on youtube.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Thank you for giving this girl a second chance. I highly recommend the obedience class. They are really helpful even when you know what you are doing. The socialization will also help with the excitement when meeting other dogs and people. Good luck to you and keep us posted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the forum,
I dont have any answers except to take an obedience class with your boyfriend and her. It will help the bonding and you can learn some training techniques. Would love to see pictures of her.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

You will learn a lot here. Any pictures!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

One of the things that helped a LOT with Max getting so excited when he saw another dog or a person was walking at the park. The more people he saw, the less it became something new and terribly exciting. And the exercise helped both of us.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! You are so excited and enthusiastic - that is one lucky girl do to have found you!

As everyone has said...classes are lots of fun....you can learn a lot from the internet, but some tips and tricks are easiest learned from someone having eyeballs on you!

Patience and practice are going to get you through the hurdles you're facing...


----------



## GoBeyondGreen (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL, the behaviors you are describing sound EXACTLY like what my 16-month old does. We have gone to 5 weeks of classes and she learns really well but I am getting the impression that these are things that are very common with goldens, because they are so EXCITED!!!!!! I have no training expertise whatsoever but what our trainer (at Petsmart) is telling us is that for the leash pulling, plant yourself - basically when they pull make sure that you stand there and the "walk" only continues when the leash is loose. There are some other things like some kind of vocal cue (she has us say "uh-uh" in a very stern voice when she does it. It has helped some, but we are still working on it. For the downs, she is having the same problem - can do it when I lead her down but won't just do it when I say down. Also she normally flips out when people come to our house but now that she is a little more socialized (from classes) I noticed that the last time we had a house full of people she was surprisingly great. So, I think the classes are great even if only for the socialization. Like everyone is saying, there are other ways to learn simple training too, like on YouTube. It sounds like you are a wonderful dog parent and you and your new girl are so lucky to have each other. She will be the joy of your life (or already is!) Just wanted to tell you that it seems like your baby is happy and pretty much a "normal" golden (which is very special!). Good luck, and congratulations!


----------



## lincoln4thoughts (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello everyone! I am so sorry that it has taken me so long to respond! I wasn't receiving any e-mail notifications so I assumed that no one had responded! (Boy was I wrong!) 

Brinkley and I are having better luck. She is walking better on her leash because I started using a harness. I'm contemplating on enrolling her in a K-9 Doggie Camp that we have here. I think she'd benefit! Thank you all so much for your help though! It really is great to know that other people care to share their experiences and findings on here!  

Here are some pictures of Brinkley! Enjoy!
































Here she is with my boyfriend...she is spoiled.


----------



## lincoln4thoughts (Apr 14, 2009)

By the way, I love all of your pictures of your Golden Retrievers! I don't think I've ever seen a Golden that I didn't like and the pictures you guys have of them are precious! I'd probably own 10 if I could!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations on rescuing and giving this wonderful golden a new home, sound like you are on the right track, with training. Little treats work wonders in training. For 'Down' I trained my two to sit and then say down and get them to follow your hand (with a treat) from in front of her nose straight down to the floor and slightly forward. They usually respond by their front paws to drop position . Reward with a treat. Good luck .. You have a beautiful golden.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's what I learned (largely from the others here) about training: _break it down_.

If you want Brinkley to fetch, treat her for just looking at the ball. Then treat her again if she touches it. Then drop the ball. Treat her again if he touches the ball on the ground. Treat her if she picks it up. Treat her for giving it back. Then toss the ball a short distance. Repeat all the steps above. Many many times.

You need break each behavior into bite-size bits, and then reinforce each one. 

If you want her to heel, first reinforce her just standing at your left heel (by holding a treat down). Then treat her for standing there with the leash on. Then walk a couple of steps. And so on, until she associates heeling with treats and attention and everything else that is good in the world.

And begin your training in the house or in the yard where there are no distractions. 

A couple more tips: 
Many short training sessions are almost always better than one long one. 5-10 minutes is fine. 
Keep it fun and positive. You're not spoiling her by giving him lots of treats at the start, and you'll be able to cut them out entirely before long.
Don't train when you're in a bad mood.
And use feeding time as a training opportunity. Feed her dinner one handful at a time, but only after he sits or lies down or stays. I've carried the food bowl and had Tessie eat dinner while heeling. 

It sounds like she's a really good dog, and is reasonably well socialized (if not trained) considering. And you're a great, caring owner.

good luck
allen

P.S. When I first saw your caption I was a little, well, _confused_. Until I realized there was another photo below it. 










Here she is with my boyfriend...she is spoiled.


----------

